
Show HN: An app that lets you become a beta tester for books - brin
https://fresh.ink/app?hn
======
brin
Hey everyone,

I’m excited to show off fresh.ink! If you haven’t beta read someone’s work
before, it’s a cool way to engage with authors and see work before it’s
published.

fresh.ink is dedicated to finding high quality work that you’ll be interested
in. It does this in two ways: first, by learning what kind of writing you
like; second, by using your fellow beta readers’ behavior to ensure that the
majority of the work you’re seeing is highly rated and engaging. It also
sprinkles in some brand new stuff that you’ll be the first to read.

Here’s how it works:

\- The app matches you with 20 stories or novels to start, you can swipe to
save or skip. \- We use your swipes, opens, drop-offs, ratings, comments, and
feedback to help decide your next matches, as well as who else should be
reading the stories you’ve read. \- Authors get a detailed report on their
work so they know what to focus on, readers get good quality writing for free.

It’s very fun to use, and the writing is fantastic. Give it a try—I’d love to
hear your thoughts!

~~~
jaredwiener
Really beautiful website!

~~~
DrScump
For me, this redirects _directly to the app store_ and the website isn't
visible.

